# Should We Use An Atom Bomb Against Isil?



## boozercruiser (Nov 18, 2015)

This subject is just going to be discussed on the British Jeremy Vine show on BBC Radio 2 now at 12.05PM.
I have yet to listen to the discussion yet, but my immediate reaction is YES we should drop an Atom Bomb on them.

Before they blow us to Kingdom Hell first! 






After all doing just that brought to the end of World War 2.
We dropped atom bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, and no doubt that killed hundreds of thousands of innocent people.

But it DID end the war!

And how many British and American lives were saved by doing that?
A rough guess will be a another few hundred thousand or even millions of Us.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Uh huh.  Which of the dozen or so countries they are in should be nuked?  I'm sure there are some in the UK.  Want to bomb the UK?  France?  Belgium?  USA?


----------



## IKE (Nov 18, 2015)

Like she said, they are in several countries.........so where would the bomb be dropped ?

Not possible.......ain't gonna happen......no way Jose.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

For crying out loud... This is the most ridiculous suggestion I have heard yet...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Uh huh.  Which of the dozen or so countries they are in should be nuked?  I'm sure there are some in the UK.  Want to bomb the UK?  France?  Belgium?  USA?




I'm thinking he believes we should nuke their stronghold in Syria.. which of course is a Russian Ally..  Brilliant plan...


----------



## IKE (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> For crying out loud... This is the most ridiculous suggestion I have heard yet...



Stick around the day has just begun.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

IKE said:


> Stick around the day has just begun.




I can only imagine..


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm thinking he believes we should nuke their stronghold in Syria.. which of course is a Russian Ally..  Brilliant plan...



Yea, brilliant.  Guess we can forget about the innocent refugees and who will take them, eh?  

I can't believe this is actually being discussed on the radio.  I never liked Radio 2 anyway.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Now some are getting carried away.  Balls to the wall with enough boots on the ground, and the will to put enough boots on the ground, is what is needed...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Now some are getting carried away.  Balls to the wall with enough boots on the ground, and the will to put enough boots on the ground, is what is needed...



Well... you've got all the military lingo down anyway..


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Now some are getting carried away.  Balls to the wall with enough boots on the ground, and the will to put enough boots on the ground, is what is needed...



Have you signed up to go to war yet?  Or just watch on tv?


----------



## boozercruiser (Nov 18, 2015)

Well, I only asked! 

And this WAS a serious discussion on BBC Radio 2, as this is a perfectly good item for discussion anywhere, including here.

Quite a few people thought we should do just that in the Jeremy Vine program

Drop one on Isis headquarters in Rahka. (Not sure how to spell that).

Job done !


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

I pray every night that our President keeps his hand steady on the wheel and is not swayed by any of the wackadoodle warmongers that are screaming in his ear.  He is enduring the most hateful rhetoric all for political grandstanding... and NOT for the welfare of Americans.  Unfortunately there are those they suck it up. hook line and sinker... especially the ones who have nothing to lose.. or no fear of themselves or a loved one being sent to fight and die.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Well, I only asked!
> 
> And this WAS a serious discussion on BBC Radio 2.
> Quite a few people thought we should do just that.
> ...



How would the job be done?  They are all over the world!!  I'm sure there are some in England - bomb England?  Leave Scotland alone though.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

I did my part in Ike's Air Force for four years defending young American maidens like you from the hordes of commies that wanted to come and rape and plunder...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Well we certainly know they are in Paris... bomb France...  AND I hear there is a really big group in Belgium...  Watch out Belgium...!!    There was a threat in Germany yesterday..  and of course they want to hit Washington..  Sooooooooooooooooooooo..........


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well we certainly know they are in Paris... bomb France...  AND I hear there is a really big group in Belgium...  Watch out Belgium...!!    There was a threat in Germany yesterday..  and of course they want to hit Washington..  Sooooooooooooooooooooo..........



Watching on news how they just prevented another attack in Paris.  

I'd rather they not bombed Belgium or France.  I love them both!  Don't bomb Washington either!


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I pray every night that our President keeps his hand steady on the wheel and is not swayed by any of the wackadoodle warmongers that are screaming in his ear.  He is enduring the most hateful rhetoric all for political grandstanding... and NOT for the welfare of Americans.  Unfortunately there are those they suck it up. hook line and sinker... especially the ones who have nothing to lose.. or no fear of themselves or a loved one being sent to fight and die.



Yes, we can be glad that we have a smart president in office that will not rush to bomb the wrong country, lie about why it is being done and with no regard of innocent lives lost or the cost to our country.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> For crying out loud... This is the most ridiculous suggestion I have heard yet...



Give it time..........it's early days yet.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Watching on news how they just prevented another attack in Paris.
> 
> I'd rather they not bombed Belgium or France.  I love them both!  Don't bomb Washington either!



It's not going to matter... We nuke Syria.. and Russia will nuke Israel..  Then Israel will nuke Iran... Then we can bomb Russia..and Russia will bomb the rest of us.. . and everyone will have the jolliest of times..  It will be just like the movies!!!!


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Yes, we can be glad that we have a smart president in office that will not rush to bomb the wrong country, lie about why it is being done and with no regard of innocent lives lost or the cost to our country.



What happened in the Presidents meeting with the Governors last night?    What may happen when the French leader comes to talk to Obama?    What will happen when the French leader talks to Putin right after talking to Obama? 

  I guess I will just have to wait to see as this thread is just nuts with ideas and accusations.   Nothing to trusts posted here.   Just lots of opinions and not much about what is really going on these days.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> What happened in the Presidents meeting with the Governors last night?    What may happen when Frances leader comes to talk to Obama?    What will happen when the French leader talks to Putin right after talking to Obama?   I guess I will just have to wait to see as this thread is just nuts with ideas and accusations.   Nothing to trusts posted here.   Just lots of opinions and not much about what is really going on these days.



OF COURSE these are mostly all opinions... Bob..  None of us.. including YOU are in the President's inner circle..


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It's not going to matter... We nuke Syria.. and Russia will nuke Israel..  Then Israel will nuke Iran... Then we can bomb Russia..and Russia will bomb the rest of us.. . and everyone will have the jolliest of times..  It will be just like the movies!!!!



At least Americans will be armed and can defend themselves against the invading armies from.................um.....who will be left?


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> OF COURSE these are mostly all opinions... Bob..  None of us.. including YOU are in the President's inner circle..



And that make this thread even more ridiculous.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> And that make this thread even more ridiculous.



Bob...  It's a debate and opinion site..... Should we all just stop posting?  Or perhaps run all our replies by you for approval first?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> OF COURSE these are mostly all opinions... Bob..  None of us.. including YOU are in the President's inner circle..



He's not??!  I thought the way he spoke so authoritatively on politics that he was 'in the know'.


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Bob...  It's a debate and opinion site..... Should we all just stop posting?  Or perhaps run all our replies by you for approval first?



That is quite right.   But do we need repetitive comments by some  few that just seem to want to overrun others opinions and allow no rebuttals?    That is what is making this so boring and useless.    Not the opinions, valued, but the repetitive stuff over and over and over.   No allowance for others opinions and of course snotty remarks about those that speak different thoughts about what is going on from the constant repeaters postings.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> What happened in the Presidents meeting with the Governors last night?    What may happen when the French leader comes to talk to Obama?    What will happen when the French leader talks to Putin right after talking to Obama?
> 
> I guess I will just have to wait to see as this thread is just nuts with ideas and accusations.   Nothing to trusts posted here.   Just lots of opinions and not much about what is really going on these days.



Well, I think that the damage George W. Bush has caused is not just my opinion, but well known facts, that the world recognizes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> That is quite right.   But do we need repetitive comments by some  few that just seem to want to overrun others opinions and allow no rebuttals?    That is what is making this so boring and useless.    Not the opinions, valued, but the repetitive stuff over and over and over.   No allowance for others opinions and of course snotty remarks about those that speak different thoughts about what is going on from the constant repeaters postings.




OMG... look who's against repetitive comments??   Debt  debt  debt..spring spring spring.....and don't forget the favorite snotty one  "TWISTED"..   hahahahaha


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> OMG... look who's against repetitive comments??   Debt  debt  debt..spring spring spring.....and don't forget the favorite snotty one  "TWISTED"..   hahahahaha



Ya hit the nail on the head!!!  LOL.


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

George Bush caused all this.    Pure BS.    Please show your proofs or stop that repetitive BS.

Debt but that is denied.   It is true and needs repeated till some start agreeing.    Remember Bill Clinton?    While President he did change the welfare rules and those collecting welfare for years were encouraged to get off welfare and get doing something for themselves.   Welfare numbers were going down and under Clinton our national debt went down also.

OK repeater, any real ideas that you can create and support?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> George Bush caused all this.    Pure BS.    Please show your proofs or stop that repetitive BS.
> 
> Debt but that is denied.   It is true and needs repeated till some start agreeing.    Remember Bill Clinton?    While President he did change the welfare rules and those collecting welfare for years were encouraged to get off welfare and get doing something for themselves.   Welfare numbers were going down and under Clinton our national debt went down also.
> 
> OK repeater, any real ideas that you can create and support?



Oh stop bob... none of this is in any way pertinent to this thread and topic...  You have brought all this same stuff up a million times.... No one cares to continue this futile exchange with you.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

OMG This scares me. And we thought ISIS was fanatic.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> George Bush caused all this.    Pure BS.    Please show your proofs or stop that repetitive BS.
> 
> Debt but that is denied.   It is true and needs repeated till some start agreeing.    Remember Bill Clinton?    While President he did change the welfare rules and those collecting welfare for years were encouraged to get off welfare and get doing something for themselves.   Welfare numbers were going down and under Clinton our national debt went down also.
> 
> OK repeater, any real ideas that you can create and support?


----------



## hangover (Nov 18, 2015)

Remember McCain singing "Bomb bomb bomb, bomb bomb Iran"?

If the cons win next year, count on it. Israel may do it before then.

So far, America is the only country insane enough to use a nuke. But I'm pretty sure the next one will set all of them off, like falling dominoes.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 18, 2015)

I dunno if I even want to wander into this minefield. Except to add my three cents that I pray they never unleash another nuclear bomb anywhere. WWII ended almost twenty years before I was born. Maybe if I had been there I'd better understand. But what we did to Japan...I know Pearl Harbor and all the atrocities, but that doesn't justify mass cooking of civilians. No Nukes


----------



## hangover (Nov 18, 2015)

What good is a cure for stupid if you can't get stupid to take it?


----------



## boozercruiser (Nov 18, 2015)

Is there something that some people don't understand here that this subject was aired on the very respected U.K. BBC2 Radio Jeremy Vine Show? This thought to Nuke Isil is perhaps not the best idea in the world, but it certainly is not the worst.
AND it IS being discussed in many quarters now.

As per here...

http://www.debate.org/opinions/should-we-nuke-syria

And any Americans in particular need to think about this as well...

http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20150526/1022574546.html

*The United States better do a good job fighting Islamic State in the Middle East, otherwise Americans will have to deal with nuclear-armed terrorists on the American soil within a year, Press TV reported.*


Islamic State is determined to carry out a terrorist attack inside the United States next year using nuclear weapons obtained from Pakistan, Press TV said.
Terrorists said in their English-language online magazine Dabiq that they plan to buy nuclear weapons in Pakistan and smuggle them into the United States via its southern border with Mexico.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 18, 2015)

Another obvious problem is nuke where? They aren't neatly nested in one specific area. Spooky as it sounds, there might be ISIS supporters embedded in every major country including the US. How do they fight that kind of threat?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

So many are locked into the idea of warfare the way it used to be... back in the day.... like WWII or Korea.. or Vietnam..   You had a country to fight in.. you knew who the enemy was....  Not today... not with the vast social media and ways of communication..  The enemy is among us..  it's a different world and traditional methods of warfare will not work.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd say no but apparently some nasty stuff is/has already been used in the Syria region.

http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...d-saudia-arabia-nuke-yemen-video-3161022.html

If one looks at these videos it makes you wonder. My guess it was a fuel air bomb. Setting aside the theories of who and what that is a devastating weapon hopefully used on a structure and not people. It was also pretty close to a town with people. 

Also note Russia wants Assad in power and will only tolerate so much to get him out. As noted it will escalate and get messy fast.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

Canadians say no nukes!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 18, 2015)

No atom bomb!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> For crying out loud... This is the most ridiculous suggestion I have heard yet...




Agree....


----------



## Cookie (Nov 18, 2015)

Nukes?  Crazy ludicrous idea!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I dunno if I even want to wander into this minefield. Except to add my three cents that I pray they never unleash another nuclear bomb anywhere. WWII ended almost twenty years before I was born. Maybe if I had been there I'd better understand. But what we did to Japan...I know Pearl Harbor and all the atrocities, but that doesn't justify mass cooking of civilians. No Nukes


As you know, I am a lib but as to WW2 and the use of the bombs on Japan, you just had to be here.


----------



## boozercruiser (Nov 18, 2015)

Some of you can take the hiss if you like.
But perhaps before long, as per the above article  *Isis will have nuclear capability.
*
As they shout Ally Ickibar (God Is Great) while firing off a Nuke, I just hope that God Bless America is the one that gets it off first.

Heaven help your country if Harry H. Truman had come to this forum during World War Two and asked...

"Hey Guys.
Do you think I should drop an Atom Bomb on Hiroshima"?

Taking some peoples advice here he would have decided against dropping it, and America would likely be now be slaves!

Heaven forbid!


----------



## The Inspector (Nov 18, 2015)

This is just nuts


----------



## 911 (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So many are locked into the idea of warfare the way it used to be... back in the day.... like WWII or Korea.. or Vietnam..   You had a country to fight in.. you knew who the enemy was....  Not today... not with the vast social media and ways of communication..  The enemy is among us..  it's a different world and traditional methods of warfare will not work.



QS: Not true. When I was in Vietnam, we couldn't tell who was who. The NVA was not all uniformed. And, we also had to deal with the North's sympathizers. When our platoon would stumble into an un-mapped village, we would secure it and then have our interpreter/guide help us to learn who we were dealing with. (He wasn't known as an interpreter/guide, but I forget what his title was.) As a Recon platoon, our job was to search, identify and report. We were not to engage the enemy. Unfortunately, there were times when we had no choice. 

I would imagine it's the same thing with the refugees. They would or may be hard to identify. Believe me, it hurts like all get out when you shoot someone that isn't who you thought it was.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

911 said:


> QS: Not true. When I was in Vietnam, we couldn't tell who was who. The NVA was not all uniformed. And, we also had to deal with the North's sympathizers. When our platoon would stumble into an un-mapped village, we would secure it and then have our interpreter/guide help us to learn who we were dealing with. (He wasn't known as an interpreter/guide, but I forget what his title was.) As a Recon platoon, our job was to search, identify and report. We were not to engage the enemy. Unfortunately, there were times when we had no choice.
> 
> I would imagine it's the same thing with the refugees. They would or may be hard to identify. Believe me, it hurts like all get out when you shoot someone that isn't who you thought it was.





Hmmmmmm   I remember that war too....   Seems to me I didn't hear anything about the Viet-cong placing suicide bombers in a Paris restaurant.. or flying 737's into skyscrapers...  Or blowing up subways in London..   I must have missed that part.  My point is that the enemy is NOW everywhere.. not just in Vietnam.. or Korea. It's in every country   How do you fight that?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Hmmmmmm   I remember that war too....   Seems to me I didn't hear anything about the Viet-cong placing suicide bombers in a Paris restaurant.. or flying 737's into skyscrapers...  Or blowing up subways in London..   I must have missed that part.  My point is that the enemy is NOW everywhere.. not just in Vietnam.. or Korea. It's in every country   How do you fight that?



Some people just don't understand that fact no matter how many times it is pointed out.  They are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Some people just don't understand that fact no matter how many times it is pointed out.  They are EVERYWHERE!



So why are sitting around and whining about how cruel we are thinking about defending ourselves?   We should be joining the French and Russians in the fight to end the killing forces where they began and no laying around feeling sorry for their destruction they have brought to themselves.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> So why are sitting around and whining about how cruel we are thinking about defending ourselves?   We should be joining the French and Russians in the fight to end the killing forces where they began and no laying around feeling sorry for their destruction they have brought to themselves.



As usual this makes no sense.  Who is whining about how cruel we are??


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 18, 2015)

It just occurred to me that ISIS has made a couple of mistakes recently. 

The first was downing the Russian plane and the second was attacking multiple targets in Paris. Putin now seems more amenable to dealing with western countries and may welcome a political solution in Syria that does not involve or protect Assad but which gives the various rebel groups other than (ISIS) a seat at the negotiations. If this civil war can be brought to an end then it will be possible to concentrate on degrading ISIS in Syria and Iraq.

A global effort to rebuild these two countries by restoring housing and employment may even solve a lot of the refugee problem in Europe. People will return home is these is a place to live, work for the men and schools for the children.

No-one wants to return to a nuclear wasteland.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 18, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> This subject is just going to be discussed on the British Jeremy Vine show on BBC Radio 2 now at 12.05PM.
> I have yet to listen to the discussion yet, but my immediate reaction is YES we should drop an Atom Bomb on them.
> 
> Before they blow us to Kingdom Hell first!
> ...



I can't believe you are even asking that question. Right out of the box, it wouldn't work. You can't nuke entire deserts, and Isil is ensconced in many towns filled with basically captive innocents. Then there is the fall out problem, with radioactive clouds floating all over Europe and the Mid-East. This is _not _WWII. Are we going to bomb Belgium too? I'm not even going to discuss the obvious immorality of it.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> As you know, I am a lib but as to WW2 and the use of the bombs on Japan, you just had to be here.



Jim is absolutely right. We've done a thread on the justification that got pretty heated with a few insults thrown around. Not going there again. I hope I have been on this forum long enough to have established myself as a compassionate human being. I grew up during WWII. As Jim said. "you had to be there". Dropping _those_ bombs was the _humane _thing to do.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 18, 2015)

The Inspector said:


> This is just nuts



Says it all in just four words! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> As usual this makes no sense.  Who is whining about how cruel we are??



Just look into the mirror.   All this bleeding heart stuff is nothing but whining about doing something to stop the Isis threats.   Crying and supporting them is not going to help one bit.   Yes we do have people to look out for but that line will only get longer till someone takes out the cause.    France and Russia are giving it a good start and the US and others should join in.   We do have the capability.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> Just look into the mirror.   All this bleeding heart stuff is nothing but whining about doing something to stop the Isis threats.   Crying and supporting them is not going to help one bit.   Yes we do have people to look out for but that line will only get longer till someone takes out the cause.    France and Russia are giving it a good start and the US and others should join in.   We do have the capability.



Who is supporting the terrorists?  You want to drop nukes on all the countries who have ISIL?  Any in Arizona?  Or are you mixing up refugees with terrorists?  

Let me go bash my head against a wall.  Talking to you is the same thing.


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Who is supporting the terrorists?  You want to drop nukes on all the countries who have ISIL?  Any in Arizona?  Or are you mixing up refugees with terrorists?
> 
> Let me go bash my head against a wall.  Talking to you is the same thing.



There you go again.   Twisting what is happening and then making it someone else's problems.

Your constant whining about the immigrants is the problem that you and all the bleeding hearts are doing.   Totally no reason for it as the US has stated over and over that if properly screened we can take some.   So far no such assurance has been gotten from our President. 

  We also should be with France and Russia in a much more aggressive effort to get rid of the reasons for these folks to be running.   

No nuclear's needed.    Just not real for someone to have posted that idea.   Some of the silly things folks do get excited about. 

  I am more responsive to efforts to keep problems from sneaking in than to just allow an open door to all.   We have many thousands that have come in through our southwest 'unattended' border.   Don't need more just flown in because the President says so.   The President needs do be more direct in responding to the states concerns.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> View attachment 24064



Annie... you are one Twisted Sister...   Join the club..


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

Man, reliving my acid days is looking almost compulsory---agggggh! If this is the reality train, I wanna get off! Lolololol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Man, reliving my acid days is looking almost compulsory---agggggh! If this is the reality train, I wanna get off! Lolololol.


I agree, "Conductor stop at the next bar please!"


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Annie... you are one Twisted Sister...   Join the club..



Yep, the twisted girls have more fun!


----------



## 911 (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Hmmmmmm   I remember that war too....   Seems to me I didn't hear anything about the Viet-cong placing suicide bombers in a Paris restaurant.. or flying 737's into skyscrapers...  Or blowing up subways in London..   I must have missed that part.  My point is that the enemy is NOW everywhere.. not just in Vietnam.. or Korea. It's in every country   How do you fight that?



You made my point for me. If we fight an enemy that is not uniformed, the soldiers do not know who they are fighting. How were we supposed to tell a North Vietnamese from a South Vietnamese? Also, there were South Vietnamese that were North Vietnamese sympathizers. So we may have walked into a village that flew the S. Vietnam flag, but that was done to try to either confuse us or to re-direct our attention. For example, we had an Army platoon walk through a village flying the S. Vietnam flag. As they exited the village, they were fired upon taking out several soldiers. The few that got away were able to report what had happened and the village was destroyed by an airstrike. A guy like Lt. Calley was court marshaled for taking no chances. He was in a lose-lose situation. I don't want to re-visit the My Lai incident again, but if you remember this event, it helps to understand this whole thing about not knowing who the enemy is or isn't.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Annie... you are one Twisted Sister...   Join the club..


----------



## boozercruiser (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yep, the twisted girls have more fun!



Dear Twisted Sister.
Hey guys, what a cracking response this thread has had.
This has made my day.
I am so pleased that this thread I started, has given you, and perhaps others, so much fun and jollification in respect of such a serious subject.

None of you will be laughing if Isis gets in first by Nuking it's enemies though! 
(That's you and me, and France and America and England by the way).

I still say Nuke the headquarters of Isil and cut the head off the snake!

Please continue to enjoy yourself Twisted Sister.
If you are happy, then I am happy too! layful:

PS.
Some advice.
Please stop banging your head against that brick wall there.
It can leave you with brain damage you know.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Dear Twisted Sister.
> Hey guys, what a cracking response this thread has had.
> This has made my day.
> I am so pleased that this thread I started, has given you, and perhaps others, so much fun and jollification in respect of such a serious subject.
> ...


Assuming there was any sensible reason to "cut the head off the snake" by using a nuclear device on their "headquarters".  Where exactly is their "headquarters"?  I'll stick with Annie and the twist.


----------



## boozercruiser (Nov 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Assuming there was any sensible reason to "cut the head off the snake" by using a nuclear device on their "headquarters".  Where exactly is their "headquarters"?  I'll stick with Annie and the twist.



I am so pleased to give you this information Jim...
I am getting happier by the hour here!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3321624/France-launches-wave-bombing-raids-Syria.html

*Russia and France wreak revenge on ISIS: Putin orders his warships in Med to work with French Navy as jihadists in Syria are pummelled from the air *


*Russia** launches cruise missile strikes over Raqqa, which is seen as Islamic State's capital city in Syria*
*The strikes come after it was revealed French jets had pounded targets in the terrorists' Syrian stronghold*
*Russian president Vladimir Putin has ordered his warships to work with France as 'allies' in their fight*
*Their forces carried out 34 cruise missile strikes over Raqqa, Idlib and Aleppo just days after the Paris terror attacks*
*Meanwhile, France's defense minister says 10 French fighter jets are carrying out new airstrikes on Islamic State*
*Russia are also reportedly transporting paramilitary forces across Syria to fight ISIS in the Christian town of Sadad*
*See full coverage of international military action against ISIS at **www.dailymail.co.uk/isis*
*
Carry on Twisting Jim.
Is Twisted Sister a good Twisting companion then? *


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> I am so pleased to give you this information Jim...
> I am getting happier by the hour here!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3321624/France-launches-wave-bombing-raids-Syria.html
> ...




May I ask what makes you think WE are not just as happy as you are that Russia and France are opening the whoop-ass can?   I'm thrilled..


----------



## boozercruiser (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> May I ask what makes you think WE are not just as happy as you are that Russia and France are opening the whoop-ass can?   I'm thrilled..



Yes QS
But at the moment you are just pussy footing with them.
Nuke the rastards.
It's the only way!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Yes QS
> But at the moment you are just pussy footing with them.
> Nuke the rastards.
> It's the only way!




That is just asinine


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> I am so pleased to give you this information Jim...
> I am getting happier by the hour here!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3321624/France-launches-wave-bombing-raids-Syria.html
> ...



Methinks you missed the point entirely.  You can point out all the points currently being bombed, so can I but can you tell me where this snake hides his head.  I think not.  He is in more places than you can imagine, he is planning right now to do more to enforce his hatred.  No "Nuke" is going to stop this.  We have to diligently work at demoralizing and eliminating the same way you pull weeds, one weed at a time.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 18, 2015)

Man, reliving my acid days is looking almost compulsory---agggggh! If this is the reality train, I wanna get off! Lolololol.
I agree, "Conductor stop at the next bar please!" 

ATTENTION: DO NOT TAKE THE BROWN ACID


----------



## Lon (Nov 18, 2015)

How about spreading SWINE FLU?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

Boozer, it is heartening to know, that apparently,  Canada and Scotland are not on the terrorist's nuke list. Annie and I will sleep safely in our beds tonight!


----------



## IKE (Nov 18, 2015)

Lon said:


> How about spreading SWINE FLU?



It would have to be lamb or goat flu Lon.


----------



## boozercruiser (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Boozer, it is heartening to know, that apparently,  Canada and Scotland are not on the terrorist's nuke list. Annie and I will sleep safely in our beds tonight!



Yes Shally, it certainly is heartening to know that you and Annie will sleep safely in your beds tonight.
All I can say is...






It's for you both.

And...






to the both of you as well! 

See Ladies.
Even though you have been 'orrible to me here, I have no hard feeling against you!


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 18, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> This subject is just going to be discussed on the British Jeremy Vine show on BBC Radio 2 now at 12.05PM.
> I have yet to listen to the discussion yet, but my immediate reaction is YES we should drop an Atom Bomb on them.
> 
> Before they blow us to Kingdom Hell first!
> ...



I'm thinking that would spell* A-R-M-A-G-E-D-D-O-N*.....


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

Yup, here comes the zombie apocalypse. I got supplies, and a good vehicle. Anybody need a ride?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 18, 2015)

We live directly under the Newark Airport landing zone. So if anyone blows up on takeoff or landing...well sucks to be us. Too worried about stray bullets from drive-bys for it to matter anyways


----------



## Cookie (Nov 18, 2015)

So what is it that would be nuked anyway - sand and rubble?  good luck with that.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is one man's suggestion on how to defeat ISIS. Waleed Aly is a Muslim and the host of a very popular News / Current Affairs show in Australia. 

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...k/news-story/e884afd6dd7781d6f7a105b321ca5d2d


----------



## imp (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Boozer, it is heartening to know, that apparently,  Canada and Scotland are not on the terrorist's nuke list. Annie and I will sleep safely in our beds tonight!



Assembling an "improvised" bomb is relatively easy. So is delivering it. Assembling a nuclear bomb is an entirely different deal. Firstly, only recognized "governments" possess the fissionable materials needed, let alone the conventional explosives necessary, as well as the ability to construct successful "explosive lenses" needed to "assemble" the fissionables in such  a way that they actually work. 

As far as I'm concerned, and someone may pose a counter-thought here, IF the various terrorist factions had been hitherto able to do so, a nuclear attack would have by now been carried out. Now, if a  _terrorist government, _having all those pre-requisites available, saw fit to deliver, that's another story. Possibly the Iran story, but somehow I don't think so. If such an act, traceable to any country's government, were to occur, the elimination of that country's government, would be assured. They are not complete fools; they know that. Better to kill dozens or hundreds conventionally, than assure going to meet Allah, the other way.    imp


----------



## chic (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't think nuking ISIS would work although they certainly deserve it. I wish allied forces could somehow drug their water supply with heavy duty barbiturates. When they all fall asleep, walk in and peacefully disarm them. No collateral damage or innocents slaughtered. Just the crazies.

Of course we'd need ground forces to make this work and many don't want that. nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2015)

Cookie said:


> So what is it that would be nuked anyway - sand and rubble?  good luck with that.



Yeah... we will turn the desert into glass..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2015)

imp said:


> Assembling an "improvised" bomb is relatively easy. So is delivering it. Assembling a nuclear bomb is an entirely different deal. Firstly, only recognized "governments" possess the fissionable materials needed, let alone the conventional explosives necessary, as well as the ability to construct successful "explosive lenses" needed to "assemble" the fissionables in such  a way that they actually work.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, and someone may pose a counter-thought here, IF the various terrorist factions had been hitherto able to do so, a nuclear attack would have by now been carried out. Now, if a  _terrorist government, _having all those pre-requisites available, saw fit to deliver, that's another story. Possibly the Iran story, but somehow I don't think so. If such an act, traceable to any country's government, were to occur, the elimination of that country's government, would be assured. They are not complete fools; they know that. Better to kill dozens or hundreds conventionally, than assure going to meet Allah, the other way.    imp



That's exactly right... North Korea has the bomb... and they rattle their sabers and shake their fists at us... but even though their leader is crazy.. he keeps it at that...  Anyone think North Korea hates us less than Iran.. ??


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 19, 2015)

If we all want naked rathe than thinking nuked it might help, but getting a little too cold for that for many...


----------



## boozercruiser (Nov 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> If we all want naked rathe than thinking nuked it might help, but getting a little too cold for that for many...



Well said Ralphy.
I think!


----------

